# avatar help



## Robinspoiler (Mar 21, 2009)

I took some pics of Crash earlier tonight, and I'm having an AMAZINGLY difficult time setting one as my avatar. I've re-sized, cut, re-sized, re-sized, and re-sized, and I keep getting error messages. Can anyone help?


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

Try one of these. [NOTE: I resized your original image and optimized for web, but it didn't show off your hedgie well (too much background), so I cropped the original image first and then did the same for the second avatar. I wasn't sure this is what you wanted, so I'm attaching the both. They're both 90 pixels x 90 pixels ins size and less than 9K, so they should work.] 

[attachment=1:u6fiagfw]avatar1.jpg[/attachment:u6fiagfw]
[attachment=0:u6fiagfw]avatar2.jpg[/attachment:u6fiagfw]


----------

